# NVT400 Cabstar - bad fumes in the cab



## Cabstar (Jan 27, 2015)

We bought a Cabstar NVT 400 from Nissan new in March 2014, it was great until November when it began to make really bad fumes which find their way into the cab causing our drivers sore throats and headaches.

One of our drivers is now refusing to drive it (quite rightly).

It is an intermittent problem, but it's been back into Westway Nissan on 3 occasions for a few days each time, and they have been unable to fix it.

I'm now dealing with Nissan GB 01923 899334 who have had it for more than a week and have not updated me at-all during that week.

Although Nissan guarantee a courtesy car, they do not guarantee like-for-like, and would only offer us a Vauxhall Corsa in place of our 3.5t tipper !

We like the truck, but its costing us too much in lost productivity and we have had enough.

Has anyone else experienced fumes in the cab ? 

[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I dont believe too many people on here have commercial vehicles... I would probably go sit in the manager or gm's office until I had a answer!


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought a 1993 , and years later I bought a 1997 Nissan Pick up truck. The First Truck, altough used had a leaking window


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought a 1993 , and years later I bought a 1997 Nissan Pick up truck. The First Truck, altough used had a leaking winsheld, and they wouldnt fix it , and told me the salesman that I dealed with no longer worked there. You can't win with some of these guys, in my experience.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Can you install a custom exhaust fan inside the cab? Maybe a "fresh air intake" fan to keep the cab pressure greater than what the exhaust leak coming inside the cab has.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Cabstar (Jan 27, 2015)

*still smoking !*

I hadn't looked at the profiles of the guys on here, do any of you know of a Nissan forum that is more focussed on light trucks ?

Latest news is that Westway Nissan called and said our Cabstar is fixed and ready to collect. Our driver did not even get off Nissan's car park before it started smoking and smelling again. 
I'll post a video that the driver took if I can work-out how to do it.

So our Cabstar is still with Nissan and we still have no truck.

So does anyone know of forum thats better for Nissan trucks or UK based ?


----------



## cabstar62 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi Cabstar - are you still having the same problems or was this rectified? We have a similar problem with our Cabstar and would be interested to know if your problem was resolved and how.


----------



## John1962 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi I'm having the same problem! 2015 November reg, after 3 weeks started to get really bad fumes within the cab. Similar to yourself in terms of resolution don't know which way to go now!

Have you had resolution as yet?







Cabstar said:


> We bought a Cabstar NVT 400 from Nissan new in March 2014, it was great until November when it began to make really bad fumes which find their way into the cab causing our drivers sore throats and headaches.
> 
> One of our drivers is now refusing to drive it (quite rightly).
> 
> ...


----------



## stinking cabstar (Feb 5, 2016)

Cabstar said:


> We bought a Cabstar NVT 400 from Nissan new in March 2014, it was great until November when it began to make really bad fumes which find their way into the cab causing our drivers sore throats and headaches.
> 
> One of our drivers is now refusing to drive it (quite rightly).
> 
> ...


Hello to anybody else with a stinking cabstar. Mine has been back to Bristol Street Motors Bradford as its kicking out a terrible odour from the exhaust.
I have since discovered they have another builders van in for the same problem, although they never told me anything about this other case when mine went in.
Nissan UK (not bristol street motors) want me to leave the van with them until they find a "suitable solution" but will not give any time scale.
Nice to know i'm not the only one with this problem. Nissan seem to think its because the exhaust points forwards under the van and a possible solution is to 
tackweld a "u bend" on the end of the pipe. This would throw the fumes backwards in the right direction, but will not stop the noxious emissions.
My guess is the catalytic converter is of poor quality and needs replacing. I have been offered another panel van to use but I need a flatbed for my work
so have refused it. I now have to wait for a suitable solution.....


----------



## stinking cabstar (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello to anybody else with a stinking cabstar. Mine has been back to Bristol Street Motors Bradford as its kicking out a terrible odour from the exhaust.
I have since discovered they have another builders van in for the same problem, although they never told me anything about this other case when mine went in.
Nissan UK (not bristol street motors) want me to leave the van with them until they find a "suitable solution" but will not give any time scale.
Nice to know i'm not the only one with this problem. Nissan seem to think its because the exhaust points forwards under the van and a possible solution is to 
tackweld a "u bend" on the end of the pipe. This would throw the fumes backwards in the right direction, but will not stop the noxious emissions.
My guess is the catalytic converter is of poor quality and needs replacing. I have been offered another panel van to use but I need a flatbed for my work
so have refused it. I now have to wait for a suitable solution.....


----------

